# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Gënjeshtrat

## DeuS

Duke ju lutur qe ta kapni kete fjale ne nje kuptim uviversal dhe jo thjesht aq shabllon sic tingellon...do ju pyesja :

Pse lindi genjeshtra si ves ose si pasion tek njerezit ?
Sa e veshtire eshte te genjesh dhe sa urrejtje te krijon kur dikush te ka genjyer ....por a mendoni qe ka raste qe genjeshtra eshte e nevojshme ?
Si mund te mbrohemi nga genjeshtrat e rrezikshme ?

Genjeshtra i ka kembet e shkurtera - thote Populli.
Jeni dakort dhe nese po ...Pse ?

Jeni te ftuar ne diskutim !

----------


## FierAkja143

hmm ok genjeshtra eshte dhe ves dhe pasion ne te njejten koh dhe ka lindur tek njerezit nga nevoja qe te mbulojne gabimet disa here, ose per ti dhene nje situate jo dhe aq te mire ngjyra me te mira...i mean jane disa here qe nje gje te thjesht e bejme te ket me shum interes duke futur disa genjeshtra te vogla brenda.
Tani sa per ate qe a eshte e veshtire apo e lehte per te genjyer, ajo varet nga karakteri i njeriut...jane disa njerez qe genjejne pa problem fare, ju behet menyr jetese dhe ok disa here genjejne pa e kuptuar...tani yeah mendoj se disa here genjeshtrat jane te nevojshme dhe disa here akoma dhe te detyrueshme...por keto jane vetem genjeshtrat e vogla te cilat nuk prishin pune por rregullojne....une per vete po ta kuptoj qe nje njeri me ka genjyer per nje gje te vogel e cila nuk me demton ok nuk do nevrikosem shum se e di qe do ta ket ber me qellim te mire...kurse genjeshtrat serioze nuk i durroj dot.

si mund te mbrohemi??? hmmm nuk e di ka dal ndo nje krem kundra genjeshtres keto kohet e fundit??  :perqeshje:  j/k

ohh yeah dhe sa per ato kembet e shkurtra qe ka yeah eshte e sakt si shprehje sepse sido qe ta besh...skoma dhe genjeshtari me i mire ne bote te jet dikush genjeshtra gjithmon del ne drit.


Alda.

----------


## invisible girl

Njersit genjejn gjdo dit
Genjeshtra lindi nga halli.
por nga njeher genjeshtra asht e domesdoshme
por genjeshtra asht me rrezik
kur mas gnjeshtres vjen mashtrimi
qe asht kushri i pari i genjeshtres

LIENG ITS A PART OF YOUR LIFE AND I AM MORE THAN SURE EVERYBODY OUT THERE LIED IN THERE LIFE.

Asht e rrezikshme te jesh i/e sinqert

----------


## Viki

Nuk eshte problemi se genjeve njehere dhe si do ja  besh..
 Po pasi e perdore genjeshtren disa here te behet si gje normale, dhe ves... dhe jo vetem qe do genjesh dhe do mashtrosh te tjeret, po nuk do njohesh me veten...

----------


## nursezi

Njeriu ka nevoje per genjeshtra si rrjedhoje e te qenit nje qenie te dobet. Me e bukura eshte se ne pergjithesi njerezit qe dijne te genjejne mire kane sukses....shpeshhere jeteshkurter. Une per vete kam mesuar se genjeshtra te ndihmon shume.

----------


## IL_DON

WOLF
genjeshtra lind nga halli dhe nga qefi 

1-nga halli
kur nje njeri bie ne nje situate teper te ngushte dhe nuk ka rruge tjeter pervec genjeshtres do ti duhet patjeter te genjej.

2-nga qefi
kur nje njeri do ti duhet te genjej per nje gje vetem e vetem qe te bejne qef(si gocat kur i thojne mamave ne shtepi qe sot jam per dark tek nje shoqe edhe ja fusin per darke tek shoku)
Keshtu qe i bie qe te lindi si pasion i cili me vone behet ves.

Vershtiresi ne te genjyer varet nga personi ka njeres qe e kane trurin dyst fare edhe si beht vone fare ka njerez qe kane karakter edhe i skuqet faqja
por eshte gjithone teper e veshtire te genjesh edhe as e lehte te pranosh qe dikush te ka genjyer,por une gjithmone i jap nje shanc te dyte te shoh nese perseritet gabimi apo jo.

Nuk besoj se ka njeri qe mos te jete genjyer ndonjehere keshtu qe i bie qe nuk mbrohesh dot,Ose duke verifikuar gjerat ne nje kohe teper te shpejt per te kapur genjeshtren por edhe pak intelekt.

Genjeshtra kembet e shktra i ka kur njerezit jane te mencur dhe arijne ti kapin ,por kur jane te gjithe budallenj si shumica e shqiptareve as kane per tju shkurtuar ndonje here kembet.
Pse? thua ti
Ja shikoje popullin shqiptar qe ka 10-vjet ne pluralizem dhe jemi po ne te njetin vend ku kemi qene fale genjeshtrave qe bejne politikanet,fale mashtrimeve qe bejne politika shqiptare(p.s e mora si shembul se nuk dua te merrem me politike por ky mendim me erdhi ndermend tashti)

----------


## Leila

Nga halli apo nga qejfi... genjeshtra lind nga deshira per te manipuluar dike, dicka, apo nje situate qe te dali sic e do ti. Pra, lind prej egoizmit.

----------


## IL_DON

sipas teje i bie qe te gjithe njerezit qenkan egoist?
nje shembull ja dicka sa per ilustrim te lutem pergjigju pak Leila
Te vjen dikush dhe te ve armen me koke dhe te detyron te thuash nje gje qe ti e di qe eshte genjeshter.Ti cfare do beje nuk do ta thoje?

p.s :eshte nje shembull banal qe mora por besoj se e jep qarte ilusrtimin qe njerezit genjejne nga halli

----------


## Leila

Te gjithe jemi egoiste ne nje fare menyre. C'do akt i joni eshte per perfitimin tone.

Te vije dikush te me veje armen ne koke e te me detyroje te them dicka? Ne vend!!! Ia them, pa menduar 2 here! Per perfitimin tim e kam... apo jo? Manipuloj situaten dhe cfare kam perpara qe te marr rezulatitin qe dua (qe ne kete rast rezultati qe dua eshte te jetoj).

----------


## nursezi

Gjithashtu kemi dhe rastin kur genjehet sepse tjetri nuk e meriton te verteten. Genjeshtra nuk eshte komplet negative.

----------


## Leila

Ke te drejte. Genjeshtra nuk eshte gjithnje e keqe... po disa njerez s'dine KUR te mos genjejne. Perpiqen per mire, por ndo nje here nuk eshte e mire.

----------


## kolombi

E kisha imagjinuar se ne njejete genjeshtare si kjo qe jetojme me te shumtit kane ngritur flamujte e genjeshtres ndoshta per te mbijetuar,per te arritur diku.
Fatkeqsisht.......................!

----------


## pekomeri

[B]Njeriu ka nevoje per genjeshtra si rrjedhoje e te qenit nje qenie te dobet. Me e bukura eshte se ne pergjithesi njerezit qe dijne te genjejne mire kane sukses....shpeshhere jeteshkurter.??? Une per vete kam mesuar se genjeshtra te ndihmon shume.

Eshte mese e vertete,une kam vuajtur shume sepse nuk kam ditur kurre te genjej

----------


## Shpirti_l_vogel

ne shume raste te nxjerr nga situata..
por e peson me vone se kot nuk thone i ka 
kembet e shkurta...

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Leila_ 
> *Nga halli apo nga qejfi... genjeshtra lind nga deshira per te manipuluar dike, dicka, apo nje situate qe te dali sic e do ti. Pra, lind prej egoizmit.*


Leila..jam dakort me ty aty ku thua qe genjeshtra lind nga halli apo qejfi ( por ama edhe kjo puna e qejfit eshte pak me spec sepse nje njeri qe ndjen kenaqesi duke genjyer te tjeret ka nje dobesi shume te madhe ne brendesine e tij qe nuk e kupton ).
Deri ketu ishte mire por se kuptoj pse ke dale pak nga teoria qe ke ndjekur duke permendur ate paragrafin e fundit* ( Pra, lind prej egoizmit. )* A ma sqaro pak se cdo te thuash me kete ?

Une vete i urrej genjeshtaret ne mase. Nuk e mohoj qe ka raste qe edhe vete them ndonje genjeshter por.......kurre nje genjeshter me te cilen do i beja keq dikujt cfare do lloj mase qofte ajo. Pastaj mashtrimi eshte nje rang me lart se genjeshtra dhe disa mashtrimin e perkufizojne si ..Art me vete..!

Nje njeri i ditur ka pas thene. :

Jane shume lloje genjeshtaresh ne bote.
1- Eshte ai qe genjen per te bere mire = njeri shenjtor
2- Eshte ai qe genjen per pune = njeri mondan
3- Eshte ai qe genjen per ti bere keq dikujt = njeri i lig
4- Eshte ai qe genjen per ti shpetuar situates = njeri kopil
5- Eshte ai qe genjen per te kapur femra = ky njeri s,genjen ne te vertete
6- Eshte ai qe genjen sepse i Pelqen te genjeje = ky eshte tamam genjeshtar

Tani une do sqaroj pak vetem tipin e pare te genjeshtarit qe sapo e shkruajta me lart...

Pardje plaka ime kishte 50 vjetorin e lindjes dhe une kisha harruar fare. Tani dua t,ju shpjegoj qe une plaken e marr gjithmone ne cell ne ore 00.00 d.m.th sapo ka hyre dita e re sepse me ka pelqyer gjithnje qe te jem i pari qe ta uroje. Edhe kete gje e kam bere per vite me rradhe. Fatkeqesisht kete vit kisha harruar fare dhe nuk e marr ne cell deri ne mbremjen e neserme. U detyrova qe ta genjeja duke i nxjerre nje justfikim sa me te besueshem dhe i thashe qe nuk munda dot te te telefonoja per X arsye por qe gjoja ne cdo moment e kisha ne mendje. Kjo gje e zbuti shume zemren e saj e cila mezi kishte pritur qe une ta uroja si gjithmone dhe ishte merzitur pak ( megjithese mua s,ma shprehu ). Ama mendoj qe kjo genjeshter e imja ishte nje xhest i nevojshem sepse sado pak me ndihmoi qe nena ime te ndjehej me mire dhe kjo ishte kryesorja...por ama kurre nuk mendoj qe ky veprim do me behet rruge ne heret e tjera...sepse atehere do ishte shume me i demshem se c,duket.

Tani pikat e tjera po jua le juve per ti diskutuar ose per te shtuar dicka me teper se ato qe u lartpermenden.

Me respekt Wolfi !

----------


## Mina

Ka shume arsye per te genjyer. Se pari do te thoja qe nuk besoj te kete njeri te mos kete genjyer qofte edhe nje here. Disa e kane pasion dhe motoja e tyre eshte: Genje sa me shume se do te vije nje dite qe do ta besosh edhe vete genjeshtren tende. Keta tipa nuk i beson askush sepse kandari i tyre peshon shume nga genjeshtra keshtu qe te vertetat jane te paperfillshme.
Te tjere genjejne nga halli, ne nje moment kritik. Keto quhen genjeshtra te bardha qe nuk i prshin pune kujt dhe nuk e cenojne personalitetin e autorit.
Cfar tepron nga genjeshtrat e ketyre qe permenda siper i mbledhin politikanet dhe ja servirin popullit embel e embel.
Genjeshtra e ketyre te fundit i ka kembet shume te gjata. Dy te tjerat siper aq sa thote populli.

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga WOLF POWER_ 
> *Leila..jam dakort me ty aty ku thua qe genjeshtra lind nga halli apo qejfi ( por ama edhe kjo puna e qejfit eshte pak me spec sepse nje njeri qe ndjen kenaqesi duke genjyer te tjeret ka nje dobesi shume te madhe ne brendesine e tij qe nuk e kupton ).
> Deri ketu ishte mire por se kuptoj pse ke dale pak nga teoria qe ke ndjekur duke permendur ate paragrafin e fundit ( Pra, lind prej egoizmit. ) A ma sqaro pak se cdo te thuash me kete ?
> 
> Une vete i urrej genjeshtaret ne mase. Nuk e mohoj qe ka raste qe edhe vete them ndonje genjeshter por.......kurre nje genjeshter me te cilen do i beja keq dikujt cfare do lloj mase qofte ajo. Pastaj mashtrimi eshte nje rang me lart se genjeshtra dhe disa mashtrimin e perkufizojne si ..Art me vete..!
> 
> Nje njeri i ditur ka pas thene. :
> 
> Jane shume lloje genjeshtaresh ne bote.
> ...


Wolfi,

E mban mend ate temen tjeter ne kete forum (timen) ku po diskutoheshe ne ka akte pa perfitim? Shumica ra dakort qe s'ka akte pa perfitim. Genjeshtra per perfitim behet (egoizmi). Une nuk thashe qe egoizmi eshte gje e keqe, se ne fakt nuk eshte. Une egoizmin e quaj si nje arme per te mbijetuar apo motivuar veten. Deshiren per te manipuluar situaten qe te dalin gjerat sic i do ti, e quaj egoizem. S'po flas per ata njerez qe e teprojne egoizmin e s'cajne koken per tjetrin.

Te ndiheshe mamaja jote keq, do ndiheshe dhe ti keq, pasi ti e do. Keshtu krijove genjeshtren per te te nxjerre nga situata, dhe qe te te jepte rezultatin qe doje. Ne kete rast, rezultati qe ti doje ishte qe mos lendoheshe mamaja jote. Te mos e kishe bere genjeshtren, do ishit merzitur qe te dy... por ai eshte realiteti. Ti e ndryshove realitetin. S'them qe bere gabim, pasi edhe une te njejten gje kam bere (sa ditelindje qe kam harruar une, o Zot... pa ca genjeshtra do me dilte nami i keq  :ngerdheshje: ) e akoma do bej.

Tani qe thashe te verteten... me doli nami i keq  :buzeqeshje:  po nejse...

Une personalisht, nuk i ndaj njerezit qe genjejne ne kategorite qe i ke ndare ti, Wolfi. S'e di ne mund ta quaja njeri shenjtor nje qe genjen per te bere mire. E beri per arsye te mira, por perseri, genjeshter eshte. Nejse... s'dua te hyj ne kete subjekt pasi eshte si nje labirinth dhe gjithnje humb andej. Kur kam qene e vogel, lexoja revisten *Yllka* (sidomos kur rropa lekuren e kembes kur mu kap tek telat e bicikletes, dhe s'ecja dot) dhe aty kishte labirinthe te tilla. Une nuk kerkoja te gjeja rrugen, por merrja lapsin e shkruaja siper kufijve deri ne fund  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Ema*

genjeshtrat jane menyra per ti rene shkurt gjerave. E verteta eshte shpesh shume e veshtire per tu pare, disa here e pamundur. Ne mungese te te vertetes gjejme genjeshtrat...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *Ema*** 
> 
> ' genjeshtrat jane menyra per ti rene shkurt gjerave. E verteta eshte shpesh shume e veshtire per tu pare, disa here e pamundur. Ne mungese te te vertetes gjejme genjeshtrat... '



Njeriu nuk duhet te veproj me *drejtësi* vetëm ndaj atij që do dhe me padrejtësi ndaj atij që urren. Ai duhet te mbaj drejtësinë me cilindo, mik apo armik ... ! 

Veprimi me *drejtësi* dmth veprimi në bazë të së *vërtetës* !


Mungesa e të vërtetës ... pa koment ! 

PrInCiPiEl

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga PrInCiPiEl_ 
> *Njeriu nuk duhet te veproj me drejtësi vetëm ndaj atij që do dhe me padrejtësi ndaj atij që urren. Ai duhet te mbaj drejtësinë me cilindo, mik apo armik ... ! 
> 
> Veprimi me drejtësi dmth veprimi në bazë të së vërtetës !
> 
> 
> Mungesa e të vërtetës ... pa koment ! 
> 
> PrInCiPiEl*


U merzita me dike kur isha 7 vjec dhe thashe tere inat qe dija shume gjera per ate njeri dhe mund ta lendoja ne baze te ketyre sekreteve (c'femi i lige kam qene!!!)

Babai im me thote, "Sekretet e shokut mbahen sekret edhe kur nuk jeni shoke me. Nuk eshte e drejte te mbash sekretin sa ke shoqerine."  :buzeqeshje: 

Keshtu... bie dakort me ju, PrInCiPiEl.

----------

